# Major lockdown project



## Ben Mc (Jun 23, 2020)

Thought I would share this Major I acquired for not much (error with the listing price and too far/expensive to return!) back in May.

Dithered forever and a day on what to do with it - it had been neglected in a north London restaurant and was clogged and chipped but in solid working order.

Finally settled on a colour (Harley Davidson Chrome Yellow from Kustom Canz) and then, having modified a fudge funnel and had a friend turn a wooden lid, gave in to the Daniel Wong kit which seems so slick. Still want to replace the drab black electrical flex, but otherwise we are good to go - new titanium burrs and this baby should still be going strong when I am pushing up daisies!

Now I just have to remind myself how to dial it in! And sell a fudge funnel and backing plate - all pre-cut and looking for a new home!


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

Beautiful work

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

Love it!


----------



## 24774 (Mar 8, 2020)

That's the best looking Mazzer I've seen. Lovely work!


----------



## d_leonit (Jul 30, 2015)

Nice modification. i did similar to my ex major but in black color. Do you have more aggressive 151B type of burrs?


----------



## Bean2Trail (Jan 14, 2020)

FairPlay that is looking mint 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Looks fantastic mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ben Mc (Jun 23, 2020)

d_leonit said:


> Nice modification. i did similar to my ex major but in black color. Do you have more aggressive 151B type of burrs?


 I forget - seemingly titanium (coated at least!), bought off eBay - think those are the ones.


----------



## Ben Mc (Jun 23, 2020)

Ben Mc said:


> Thought I would share this Major I acquired for not much (error with the listing price and too far/expensive to return!) back in May.
> 
> Dithered forever and a day on what to do with it - it had been neglected in a north London restaurant and was clogged and chipped but in solid working order.
> 
> ...


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

This is gorgeous! I keep meaning to get someone to sort my super jolly out, but it's quite happy in its scruff state 🤣


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Missy said:


> This is gorgeous! I keep meaning to get someone to sort my super jolly out, but it's quite happy in its scruff state 🤣


 Where have you been hiding, not seen you on the forum for some time ?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Where have you been hiding, not seen you on the forum for some time ?


 Exhaustingly busy at work; so I've been AWOL, (forever it seems!) with Dog and Hat keeping me busy with coffee!


----------



## Ben Mc (Jun 23, 2020)

Missy said:


> This is gorgeous! I keep meaning to get someone to sort my super jolly out, but it's quite happy in its scruff state 🤣


 I think it's a double-edged sword to be honest. I am now living in fear of chipping it - there's something comforting about lives-in equipment! I think I just went for it as the grinder had been very unloved with grinds welded to the burrs etc, and once I had started, momentum (and photos of other projects!) took over! It has left me grinderless for some time...and every time I consider it finished, I decide to buy a new switch or feet or power cable etc!


----------



## 2cups (May 6, 2019)

Looks amazing, great work!


----------



## Coffee by the Casuals (Sep 15, 2020)

Phenomenal - well done! And in our company colours, too!


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

That yellow is so rich, love it! Great job.


----------



## Ben Mc (Jun 23, 2020)

Zeak said:


> That yellow is so rich, love it! Great job.


 I had gone from wanting matte black, to chrome, to copper, to pearlescent deep brown but glad to have settled on the yellow. It really brightens up the kitchen (and given how much counter space I have stolen, that's a very good thing!). Kustom Kans (Harley Davidson Chrome Yellow) I think with a basic filler primer beneath and clear top coat - the paint wasn't cheap, but I am thrilled with the result!


----------



## Ken3591 (Nov 25, 2020)

Amazing colour, love it!


----------



## Ben Mc (Jun 23, 2020)

Have ended up buying a keyboard vacuum cleaner as the yellow shows up the coffee grinds like nothing else! That said, wouldn't swap it for anything!


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

A good trick is the rocket lens blower


----------

